# Leaking waste pipe



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You didn't say what material the pipe was. Is it plastic or cast iron or galvanized steel? Let me first say that the "proper" way to fix a leaking joint is to remove/replace it. I also realize that this is not always possible by the homeowner or DIYer. You also have to realise that the joint may be leaking due to a clog making the waste water back up and put pressure on the joint. (running water does not have a lot of pressure behind it) I have seen epoxy sealers on the market that are made for use on drain lines. Also, silicone sealers work well. You must get the joint completely dry before using these sealers though and allow them to cure before using the line. These are some of the options to help you until you can get it fixed properly.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

What sort of waste pipe? Cast iron? PVC? ABS? Galvanized? Copper? Lead? The repair procedure for each is different.


----------



## guvlin444 (Sep 30, 2006)

Should have mentioned that the pipe is plastic. There are no blockages as we have had it tested by a drain engineer. It may be that the pipe was disturbed when we had our bathroom renovated earlier this year.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

The best, and most traditional repair is to cut out the leaking fitting and reinstall one with couplings as necessary.

Leaking PVC and ABS fittings can be repaired in place by means of a PVC or ABS welding torch, which uses a small hot air torch and PVC or ABS welding rod. This repair procedure is normally only completed on commercial jobs, where taking the piping completely out of service to complete the repair cannot be done.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You can also cut out the leaking fitting and repair with a new fitting and No-hub pipe couplings or Fernco clamps. This will allow you to repair without moving the rest of the piping to install the pipe into the fitting hubs.


----------

